# Lulu the great!



## renay (May 30, 2007)

This is Lulu, I'm not sure if she is a siamese or a himalayan... if what i've read of himalayans is true being that their dark areas are a tad lighter than the siamese, then i believe she is the latter of the two. Anyway here are some pictures of my little friend, I hope you enjoy her as much as i do


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Himi's start out white and turn points later. Smeezes start out beigey and lighten/darken to points. Is she creamy or white? The top two pictures seem to indicate both. :lol:

What sort of cage/shavings are you keeping her on?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

they're a soft wood shavings, i'm not 100% sure of the brand...
she is probably a mixture of creamy and white,. lets call it off white? lol


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

She's a siamese, and a very pretty one at that! 

You need to always be aware of what wood bedding you're using for your rats, since pine/cedar are toxic and must be avoided. Aspen is a good wood shaving, and many rat owners use it.

Also - do you only have one rat? Rats are extremely social and always need a friend. Rats love company and being in groups.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

well thank you very much, she'll be very pleased to hear that someone other than myself thinks shes pretty 

I had just the one rat until i joined this forum lol, then i was hearing about how they should always be kept in pairs or more, so i went out and got her a friend.... piggle 

and i'm fully aware that pine and cedar shavings are toxic, i made sure it was neither of the two, i've owned rodents my whole life so "pine & cedar = bad" is pretty much embedded into the back of my brain lol.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh good! Just making sure  

You should post pictures of Piggle!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Lol the funny thing about that is, I got so excited to show you guys some pictures of lulu i plugged in my camera and left it on, so after i went and got piggle i was once again excited to show off my newest addition... yet the batteries had died in my camera!  i will have to get some new ones tonight lol


----------

